# polecat walkies



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Afternoon everyone, just a quickie, our polecat loves going for walkies but recently she just dont want to move! she just digs her claws in and refuses to budge. She was fine this afternoon but has been doing it a lot the last few days. Is this normal behaviour?
Cheers guys
Paul and Lee.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

One of my guys (Zeus) has off days. While Diego and Pandora run ahead, Zeus will dig his claws into the ground and refuse point blank to move.. I usualy just carry him for a while then put him down again after a bit and see if he fancies walking. I've always put it down to lazyness.


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks shezzy, thats what we have to do (pick her up) ! im learning new things everyday so i guess its down to lazyness!?
Thanks.
Paul lee.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

ratboy32 said:


> Thanks shezzy, thats what we have to do (pick her up) ! im learning new things everyday so i guess its down to lazyness!?
> Thanks.
> Paul lee.


Well thats what I think Zeus is, just lazy lol. 
Also, I don't know how the weather is where you stay, but if its too warm I find Zeus is even more reluctant (even though I always take water out with me), mind you I don't think alot of places are too warm at this time of year haha. Sometimes it helps when the rest of them are walking infront of him, he tries to keep up, or when I have the double lead on, Diego will pull on him a little and then he will follow.

But yeah, I'll pick Zeus up and put him down a couple times during the walk untill he decides to go, then I have to pick Pandora up and she falls alseep in my arms for the rest of the walk haha  Diegos the only one who does the whole walk without any bother.


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Im in South east london! so its cold cold cold cold and then warmish then cold! lol
How often do you take them for walks btw?
Thanks shezzy 
Paul lee


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

ratboy32 said:


> Im in South east london! so its cold cold cold cold and then warmish then cold! lol
> How often do you take them for walks btw?
> Thanks shezzy
> Paul lee


Well I used to take them for walks every couple of weeks (propper walks, in parks and woodland areas) but since I don't have a car anymore its tough for me to get to places where dogs are to be kept on lead. My fav place to go is a 30 min drive from here, because it's a breeding area for swans and other birds people have to keep their dogs on leads. Dog on lead means happy ferret owner lol  Even took them to a beach  they love the sand.

Soo, for now I just pop them on their harness and let them plod around the garden. Maybe once a week now, since they're not going anywhere exciting, plus now with the little ones, they have more engergy to burn off. I don't think they need walked that often, some people don't take them for walks atall. I just love seeing them playing in the grass or diggin in the dirt.


----------



## ratboy32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice shezzy.
Paul Lee.


----------

